# دورات في ال ndt في سوريا



## kaniya-zelal (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي في هذا المنتدى 
صديقي يعمل في قسم التفتيش الفني في شركة الفرات للنفط فاذا تتكرم علينا و تقول عن مكان انعقاد هذه الدورة في دمشق و كيفية الأتصال بهم أو الأشتراك واذا ممكن تعطينا لمحة عن الأسعار و لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## sako (12 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت رقم التلفون ولمحة عن الاسعار


----------



## السيد اللحومي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السيد خلدون المحترم

هل تتوفر في سوريا دورات aws - cwi وخاصه في مجال اللحام
ارجو الافاده
وشكرا لكم


----------



## goodzeelaa (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا وديع


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اسبوع واحد ليه دا حرام والله ولا انتم فى سوريا ماشيين على كيفكم الأسنت عامل 14 درس انتم عملتوهم 7


----------

